
More Americans Watched the Total Solar Eclipse Than the Super Bowl - louismg
http://www.iflscience.com/space/more-americans-watched-the-total-solar-eclipse-than-the-super-bowl/
======
tbirrell
If the Super Bowl had automatically turned on in every television in the
nation and only happened like 3 times a century, I'm sure the figures would be
more equivalent.

